# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Hedef Oyak

## atoybil

HEDEF OYAK 

6 EKİM TARİHLİ YAZIMIZDA, ERDEMİR'İ OYAK'A KAPTIRAN DüNYA üELİK DEVLERİNİN İNTİKAM ALMAK İSTEYEBİLECEKLERİNİ BELİRTMİşTİK. 
OLAYLAR üNGüRDüĞüMüZ şEKİLDE GELİşTİ; BORSA YüZDE 5.9 DüşERKEN EREĞLİ HİSSELERİ YüZDE 30 DEĞER KAYBETTİ! 
DüNYA üELİK DEVLERİNİN HEDEFİ, EREĞLİ'Yİ ALDIKTAN SONRA TüRKİYE'NİN 3'üNCü BüYüK SERMAYE GRUBU HALİNE GELEN OYAK. 

Dikkatinizi çekeriz; iki gün içinde (üarşamba-Perşembe) 555 trilyon liralık Erdemir hissesi satıldı. Borsa üarşamba ve Perşembe günleri toplam yüzde 5.9 oranında düşmesine karşılık Erdemir hisseleri yüzde 30 değer yitirdi! 
Erdemir'de neler oluyor? 
Kuruluşundan itibaren İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'nın (İMKB) hep lokomotifi olmuş Erdemir'in borsa endeksinin altı katı oranında değer yitirmesi neler anlatıyordu? 
YERLİ SERMAYEYİ PİşMAN ETMEK İSTİYORLAR 

3 Ekim gecesi, AB ile Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi'nin imzalanmasının ardından, İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası (İMKB) endeksi peşpeşe tarihi rekorlar kırmış, iki gün içinde 2300 puan artarak 35 binleri kolayca aşıvermişti. 
Balayı çok kısa sürdü. 
Haftanın son günlerinde borsada kan gövdeyi götürdü; kazandığı puanları fazlasıyla geri verdi. 
Borsadaki düşüşü Amerika'yı vuran Katrina ve Rita kasırgalarına bağlayanar var. ABD'de enflasyonist baskıların artarak stagflasyona neden olacağı korkusunun Merkez Bankası FED'in faiz arttırımına gitmesine neden olacağı, bunun da dünya borsalarını olumsuz etkilediği söyleniyor. 
Doğrudur, fakat İstanbul borsasındaki düşüşlerin özellikle yerli sermaye tarafından satın alınan Tüpraş ve Erdemir'de yoğunlaşması dikkat çekici; kafalarda bir takım soru işaretleri oluşturuyor. 
Dikkatinizi çekeriz; iki gün içinde (üarşamba-Perşembe) 555 trilyon liralık Erdemir hissesi satıldı. Borsa üarşamba ve Perşembe günleri toplam yüzde 5.9 oranında düşmesine karşılık Erdemir hisseleri yüzde 30 değer yitirdi! 
Erdemir'de neler oluyor? 
Kuruluşundan itibaren İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'nın (İMKB) hep lokomotifi olmuş Erdemir'in borsa endeksinin altı katı oranında değer yitirmesi neler anlatıyordu? 
YERLİ SERMAYEYİ PİşMAN ETMEK İSTİYORLAR 
6 Ekim tarihli yazımızda, "Erdemir'in yerli sermayeye kalmış olması fincancı katırlarını ürkütmüş olabilir, her türlü pişman edici oyuna hazırlıklı olmak gerekir. (...) Borsada küçük yatırımcıyı üzebilecek bir operasyon yapılabilir" demiştik. 
Operasyon öngördüğümüzden de sert bir şekilde başlatıldı. 
Borsamız, dünya borsalarına paralel olarak yüzde 5.9 değer kaybederken, Erdemir hisselerinin yüzde 30 değer yitirmesi, "Küresel konjonktür" şeklinde açıklanamaz. 
Hedef: Oyak. 
Amaç: üzelleştirme operasyonlarında dünya markası olmuş kuruluşlarımızı yabancı sermayeye kaptırmak istemeyen "üılgın Türkler"i cezalandırmak! üzellikle, Erdemir'i alarak Koç ve Sabancı'dan sonra 3'üncü en büyük sermaye grubu haline gelen OYAK'ın mutlaka önü kesilmeli! 
OYAK bir "Ordu Yardımlaşma Kurumu". 
Son beş yılda Coşkun ULUSOY yönetiminde yüzde 300 büyümüş. Toplam aktifleri yüzde 50 ornında artarak 10.7 milyar dolardan 15.4 milyar dolara yükselmiş. 
Erdemir OYAK'a çok daha büyük bir güç kazandırdı. Erdemir'in OYAK'ın elindeki kırk kuruluştan fazla cirosu var. Erdemir'in OYAK'ı çok daha ilerilere taşıyacağı biliniyor. 
HEDEF OYAK 
Türkiye'nin özelleştirilecek daha çok "tek taşlı pırlanta"ları var. Satışlarda OYAK gibi ulusal değerleri sahiplenecek bir aktörün ortaya çıkması, uluslararası sermayenin hiç hoşuna gitmedi. 
OYAK vurulmalıydı. 
Saldırı ünlü ekonomi gazetesi Financial Times'ta yayınlanan bir makale ile başlatıldı. Gazete, birkaç hafta içinde ikinci kez bir Türk şirketinin büyük bir ihaleyi kazandığına dikkat çekterek, "Bunda sanayi sinerjisi kadar 'sermaye milliyetçiliği'nin de belirleyici bir faktör olduğu spekülasyonunun yapıldığını" söylüyordu. 
Financial Times ayrıca, "Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin Erdemir'in 'Türk ellerde' kalmasını arzuladığını" da özellikle vurguluyordu. 
Hemen ardından, uluslararası kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu Standart and Poor's, Ereğli'nin BB- olan uzun vadeli notunu negatif incelemeye aldığını açıkladı. 
Standart and Poor's'un açıklamasında kimin, neyin hedeflendiği açıkça görülüyordu; okuyalım: 
"Nottaki revizyon, ihale sonrasında ilerki dönemlere yönelik operasyonel strateji ve finansal politikasına dair belirsizliği yansıtıyor." 
S/P'nin açıklamasındaki, "(Erdemir'in) financal politikasına dair belirsizlik" vurgulamasına özellikle dikkat çekmek isteriz. 
Dünya demir-çelik piyasalarında kıran kırana bir savaş yaşanıyor. 
Erdemir'in dünya demir-çelik devleriyle başedebilmesi, Türk ekonomisinin gelişmesinde kendisine biçilen rolü oynayabilmesi için gerekli düzenlemeleri biran önce tamamlaması gerekiyor. 
Bunları gerçekleştirebilmesi için OYAK ya ortak ya da kredi bulmak zorunda. 
Her iki durumda da Ereğli hisselerinin değer kaybetmesi OYAK'ın elini zayıflatacağından, son günlerde ibretle seyrettiğimiz borsa oyunu tezgahlandı. 
İMKB'de oynanan oyun sonrasında, Erdemir'in satıldığı gün (yüzde 46.12'si) 3.2 milyar olan değeri 2.7 milyar doların altına geriletildi. 
Ortak ya da kredi ararken, OYAK'ın elin
de, 3.2 milyar (tamamı 6 milyar) dolarlık bir dünya devinin bulunması birilerinin işine gelmiyor. O nedenle Ereğli hisselerinin değeri aşağılara çekilmek isteniyor. 
Perde arkasındaki aktörler kim, OYAK ne yapacak? 
Onları da yarın konuşuruz. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ERDEMİR'İ ALMAYA KARARLI OLAN MİTTAL VE ARCELOR 2003 YILINDAN BERİ HİSSE TOPLUYORLARDI. MİTTAL'IN ELİNDE YüZDE 8.61, ARCELOR'UN ELİNDE YüZDE 4 ORANINDA HİSSE SENEDİ TOPLANMIşTI. 
ERDEMİR'İ OYAK'A KAPTIRAN MİTTAL, ELİNDEKİ HİSSELERİ SATTI, İKİ GüNDE 237 MİLYON DOLAR KAZANDI! 
Ele geçirebilmek için dünya demir çelik devlerinin yıllar öncesinden hazırlık yaptıkları ortaya çıkan Erdemir konusundaki gelişmeleri dikkatle izlememiz gerekiyor. 
Uluslararası sermaye, henüz gelişmesini ve teknolojik birikimini tamamlamamış Türk sanayiinin belini kırabilmek için akıl almaz oyunlar tezgahlıyor. 
ülkesini seven herkesin bilmesi gereken gerçekler "yeşil" tasmalı medyamız tarafından özenle karartılmaktadır. 
Erdemir'in dünya demir çelik üreticileri arasındaki konumu nedir? 
Erdemir, yabancıların söyledikleri gibi bir "Kaşıkçı Elması"mıdır? 
Sanayileşme açısından Erdemir nasıl bir örnektir? 
Erdemir'in İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası (İMKB) endeksi üzerinde ne kadar belirleyicidir? 
Erdemir'in gerçek değeri nedir? 
Erdemir'in Arcelor'a satılması konusunda, 17 Aralık öncesinde Başbakan Erdoğan ile Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı J. Chirac arasında pazarlık yapılmış mıdır? 
Soruların uzayıp gitmesi, Erdemir'in önemini belirtir. 
İhale öncesinde Erdemir'e biçilen değer 3.2 milyar dolardı. Erdemir konusunda yıllar öncesinden hazırlık yapan, borsadan hisse toplayan dünya demirçelik devleri bu fiatı bile fazla buluyorlardı. 
"şu çılgın Türkler", "Kaşıkçı Elması"na sahip çıktılar ve Erdemir 6 milyar dolara (tamamı ) OYAK'ın oldu. 
"Yeşil" tasmalı medya, "OYAK kazıklandı, Erdemir'i pahalı aldı" diyecek, ama mızrak çuvala sığmıyor. 
Sığmıyor, çünkü; 
1) Erdemir, kendini satın alan OYAK'ın bünyesindeki 40 kuruluşunkine eşit bir ciroya sahip. 
2) Erdemir, kendisini alan OYAK'ı, biranda, Koç ve Sabancı'dan sonra, Türkiye'nin en büyük 3. holdingi konumuna yükseltivermişti. 
3) Uluslararası maliyet standartlarına göre, 1 milyon tonluk kapasiteye sahip bir demir-çelik tesisi yaklaşık 2 milyar dolara kurulabiliyor. 2010 yılında 10 milyon tonluk bir kapasiteye ulaşacak olan Erdemir'in yeniden kurulabilmesi için, 20 milyar dolara ve de 8 yıla gereksinim vardı. 
"PİSLİK İüİNDE" DENİLEN KURULUş KENDİNİ SATIN ALANI TüRKİYE'NİN 3'üNCü BüYüĞü YAPIVERDİ 
Başbakan'ın "Pislik içinde" dediği ve ihale öncesinde 10 günlük cari açık finansmanına, Hazine'nin 1 haftalık faiz ödemesini karşılayan bir bedele satılmak istenen Erdemir, Türkiye'nin sanayileşme sürecinde kamu yatırımlarının önemi açısından çok önemli, çok doğru bir örnektir. 
Erdemir, borsa endeksi üzerindeki etkisi, Türk ekonomisi ve sanayileşme süreci açısından da son derece stratejik bir işletme konumundadır. 
Erdemir'i mutlaka ele geçirmeye kararlı olan Mittal ve Arcelor, OYAK'ın başarısını hazmedemediler ve ellerindeki hisse senetlerini borsada panik havası yaratacak şekilde satmaya başladılar. 
İhale sonrasındaki iki günde borsada 555 trilyonluk Ereğli hissesi satıldı; borsa yüzde 5.9 oranında değer kaybederken Ereğli yüzde 30 değer yitirdi. 
Genç ekonomist, "Piyasaların Efendisi" Yiğit Bulut CNN-Türk ekranlarından küçük yatırımcıyı uyarmasa panik satışın önünü kesmek mümkün olmayacaktı... 
Ereğli, yüzde 46'sı halka açık bir şirket.. 
Ereğli'yi ele geçirmeye kararlı olan Mittal ve Arcelar, 2003 yılından beri hisse topluyorlardı. 
MİTTAL ERDEMİR'İ ALAMADI, AMA BORSADA İKİ GüNDE 237 MİLYON DOLAR KAZANIVERDİ! 
Mittal, Erdemir'in piyasa değerinin 450 milyar dolar olduğu 2003 yılı ilk çeyreğinde 38 milyon dolarlık hisse toplamıştı. 
Erdemir ihalesi öncesinde Erdemir hisselerinin fiatı 1.5 ayda yüzde 61.6 oranında değer kazandı. Mittal'ın 2003 yılı başlarında 38 milyon dolara topladığı yüzde 8.61'ine karşılık gelen 42 milyon adet hissenin değeri 275 milyon dolara ulaşmıştı. 
Erdemir'i alamayan Mittal hisse satışına geçti, hem 237 milyon kazandı hem de Erdemir'in değerini aşağı çekmiş oldu. 

M.Kemal SALLI - http://www.oncevatan.com.tr/

----------

